# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Has anyone heard of BIO TECH labs

## Bleeze

I have two diff brands, from two diff sources. The sources are trusted, but I dont know there source. But I have blue tops what are suposed to be Jintropin, and green that are suposed to be Bio Tech ( no one seems to have heard of. both no lables.

----------


## Bleeze

When I asked why no lables or anyhting about the jin, guy told me easier to get in country as just powder then bottle up. Anyone heard of this? Im sure its real, but I dont know if trying to pass off generic for Jin.

----------


## dpg191

it is not jintropin, I can assure you that! it is ug 100%. check if the hgh is vacum packed..?

----------


## Bleeze

whats UG? and how I check if its vaccumed packed? if the powder will move?

----------


## Canadream

UG = underground = Generic

Neither of those are Jintropins.... if they are Bioteck then they should be fine...here is a pic of KD blue tops.
Defintly better GH out there then two kinds you were offered. Kefies are one of them....Somatropin and Arctotropin are others.

----------


## Bleeze

Thats wht my so called jins look like exactly. blu top says flip off. My green are bio-tech, Do you know the sire for boitech? I cant seem to find anywhere

----------


## Canadream

Some pics of Jin's as to what they looked like over the years,.,,, haven't seen myself in person for some time as to what they look like,.

----------


## Bleeze

do u think mine could be the KD? they look the same, just no sticker to seal the box

----------


## Canadream

I will save your picture and ask my friend as he is an expert on it.




> do u think mine could be the KD? they look the same, just no sticker to seal the box

----------


## Bleeze

thanks, your the man, let me know. I guess PM me when you find out. if its a few days from now.

thanks

----------


## Bleeze

not biotek. bio tech labs suposedly out of California.

----------


## Canadream

Ya..I wasn't getting technical on the spelling lol and ya...I hardly doubt they are out of California....thats just something they write on it. There not going to say out of china on it  :Smilie: 

anyways..buddy said your kits are simply Chinese generics ....simply blue and green tops..or whatever colour of to they decide to put on for tops. Not expensive GH.
I guess you just need to shot 10 ius at once to see if you get any real sides from it...seems to be what people are doing to see if that particular GH is any good.




> not biotek. bio tech labs suposedly out of California.

----------


## H2Okid

I have heard of bio-tech labs. I read something about it on this forum the past month. let me see if I can pull it up...

----------


## JimInAK

Those look exactly like the blue tops I have and they were very good, in my opinion.

----------


## Bleeze

H20 kid. Did u find the biotech info. I couldn't. Cana. Seriousely shoot 10 ius at once? Then what happens? What r the sides I'm lookin for

----------


## H2Okid

I looked for quite awile yesterday, and cant believe I didnt find it. I will look some more here...

----------


## Bleeze

i think what i have is just generic trying to be passed off as US brand. It came is a simple box, no lables on bottels. Just a lable on box. The security tab looks generic. just says ecurity in holograms. I didnt pay a whole lot. Can I discuss price on here? But I bleive i paid generic price. unfortinatly I had thank tropin and got rid of it for this. But Ill just try and get more thankropin I guess.

----------


## H2Okid

it was your thread that I found this on? knuckle!!! lol


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=373183

----------

